
Mathematics is art (all the mathematicians say so) - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/mathematics-is-art-all-the-mathematicians-say-so-d0d569f89976#.6g5zbk2uf
======
MrQuincle
I'd politely disagree. I like the intro in Mumford's text.

"The study of mental objects with reproducible properties is called
mathematics."

This is in contrast to science, which is the study of physical objects with
reproducible properties.

And it is in contrast to art which is not about being reproducible, but about
being unique and personally colored.

Mumford's text is called The Dawning of the Age of Stochasticity
[https://t.co/nbILzRf8ml](https://t.co/nbILzRf8ml)

